# Mountain biker looking to buy 1st road bike



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi everybody,

This is my first post on this forum. I have been biking since I was 5 yrs old; flatland freestyling in the mid 80's, mountain biking for the last few years. 

I built up a commuter-type bike from one of my old mountain bikes. It is a trek 8000 with a winwood carbon fork and 1.5" bontrager satellite slicks. My normal rides vary between 150 ft and 900 ft above sea level and the roads are quite hilly. I usually average about 17.5 mph in the flats and 15 mph overall (according to my Garmin eTrex). My usual routes are between 25 and 45 miles long. After 45 miles around here (with hills), I'm usually ready to stop (45 miles takes me about 3.25 hrs.). I'm in pretty good shape, and I've lost 40 lbs. since biking (over 6 months)

So, now I'm hooked on road riding. I like my current bike, but I would like to go biking with other road riders and the shops that I know all want riders to bring a road-specific bike. Plus, if I go riding with friends, I don't want them to have to be waiting for me just because of my bike.

I have only ridden one road bike before, a Trek Pilot 2.1 that I took out for a 20 mile spin. It was a little big for me (58 cm when I am really a 54 cm). It was slightly awkward, but I think that is because I am used to riding a mountain bike. Toward the end of my ride I was getting more comfortable with it. All my bikes are Treks and they seem to fit me well (so why mess with a good thing?). 

I'm looking to buy a road bike soon, and here are some options (which is why I wrote this, to get any advice)

1.) 2004 Trek Madone 5.9 (used with 500 miles) in good condition ($2200)
2.) 2007 Trek Pilot sl 5.9 (used with 150 miles) in good condition ($2200)
3.) New Trek Pilot 5.0 (new)
4.) New Trek Madone 4.___ (My buget is $3000 or below) - How is the TCT carbon?
5.) New Trek XO1/XO2 - buy it and throw slicks on it. Not thrilled about cantilevers though? and I won't be taking it off road. Also not thrilled about the 46 T large chain ring. Would like a 50 T or 53 T.

Those are my main options right now. 

Which bike would be the best transition into road biking coming from mountain biking? 
Are the Madone and the Pilot really all that different? (I heard the Pilot was cancelled for 2009). 
Is carbon really all that different from aluminum (if most of my rides will be under 50 miles - I have kids and only have so much time to ride). My current ride is aluminum but the tires are only 80 psi and are 1.5".

As for components, I don't mind a two pound difference in the overall weight of the bike. I care more about the parts lasting a long time.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Stretch your budget by $200 (I know your money isnt mine to spend) and see the post on this board titled Nice Madone Review. Enough said. Good luck.

EDIT:

There's nothing wrong with aluminum, but yes, carbon really is that different. Also, don't say that the weight of the components doesn't matter. At first it might not seem that it does not. But it does and here's why. You are going to start riding, then riding more and more. And then you are going to start to think about upgrading, trust me, you will. If thats the case, you are going to want to upgrade your components and that costs money. Thats why I say spend the extra 200 now. You can get a 5.2 for that money that will give you Carbon and Ultegra SL components and you will never look back. For whatever its worth...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I read through your post a couple of times and tried to pick out the key points, so here are my thoughts. 

This being your first road bike, I'd suggest keeping the cost in the lower 2K range. There are several very nice bikes in that range. Also, you mention Trek's fitting you well, so why not stick with them. One reason is you're now looking at road bikes, so the geometry and fit isn't going to be the same. Also, IMO you're limiting yourself by not trying other brands. This is by no means meant to suggest that Treks aren't good, because they're very good, but you may find that in a road bike another brands geo suites you better, and the bottom line is, fit matters most.

Of all the bikes you've listed, I see the Madone 4.5 as the best all round choice for you, again assuming the fit is right. It's a good frameset for the money, has a choice of compact or triple crankset and can be found (at least around my area) for under 2K. If you can find the 4.7 discounted, that's a good choice as well, although at a list of around $2,800, I think it's a little over priced.

Regarding upgrades: Trust me when I tell you that no matter what your price range is, no matter what bike you ultimately purchase will be upgraded. It's just the way it is. If you buy a $2,000 bike you'll want a lighter wheelset in a couple of years and if you go for a $3,000 bike, same thing. So IMO go for the bike that has the best fit, a good combination of quality frameset, components and wheels and ride till upgrade-itis sets in. 

One last thought. Before focusing on the bikes themselves, consider getting a bike fit first. That will get you some info regarding your measurements and can be used to determine what geo works best for you.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Trek-Fisher-Armstrong?*

Since your in the Trek-Klein-Lemond forum (which needs to be changed to Trek-Fisher!) and your a MTB guy, you gota go with the new Fish Sticks.


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, 

I tried the Madone 5.2 and it was amazing! Going from my mountain bike with slicks to the madone is like getting out of a jeep and jumping into a Porsche. The bike just flies effortlessly. I'm not sure if the wife will let me drop the money right now. I definately liked the Madone fit better than the Pilot. 

I will probably still check out the 2004 Madone 5.9. Would that bike be more of a pro fit? Were there any major changes in the bike betwen 2004 and 2008? If it is in good condition, what would be a fair price for it? (it's stock)

I think the aluminum and aluminum/carbon mixes are out for me. Since I'll keep this bike for a long time, I'd like to buy the frame right the first time (I realize that I will probably be upgrading here and there - it's just the way it goes). The way I see it, if the tires are rock hard at 120 psi, I'm going to want the frame to absorb some of the road chatter (carbon). The steel seems too heavy and it is hard to find a steel bike with good components.


----------

